# QE2 Re-engineering



## Superbus (May 5, 2008)

I remember doing a final year project on the 1987 refit of the QE2
I still have the original photos/drawings of the original steam plant and subsequent schematics of the new layout including the Thyristor technology.
Is this of any interest to anyone?
Cheer(Pint)


----------



## steviej (Dec 23, 2006)

Love to see the photo's. Post them in the Gallery.


----------



## tbates (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, i sent u a email, i would be very interested in the drawings and the photos, how could u send them to me. - Tom


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings tbates and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

tbates said:


> Hi, i sent u a email, i would be very interested in the drawings and the photos, how could u send them to me. - Tom


Welcome to the crew.
Unless he acknowledges your email you may have a long wait for a reply.
Superbus hasn't been on site since June this year.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## tbates (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, i have plans for the current engine room, but i would like the ones from the 1960s. to add to my collection of plans ( i have plans from a 1880s torpedo boat to new tankers, including ww 2 battleships and submarines. Is there any one who wants to trade GA or engine room plans? - Tom


----------

